# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX sur SBS 2008 : accs rseau local et accs  distance

## Stong

Bonjour  tous,

Je viens poser quelques questions  propos d'application express d'Oracle.
Sur le serveur de la tpe dans laquelle je travaille (Windows SBS 2008) qui sert essentiellement pour Exchange et le partage de fichier, je voudrais mettre en place un ERP facile  utiliser pour tout le monde bas sur Application Express. 
J'ai quelques connaissances en programmation, relativement peu en ce qui concerne l'administration rseau.

Bref, j'ai install les dernires versions d'Oracle XE et d'Apex sans difficult. 

Maintenant, avant de me lancer dans le dveloppement de l'ERP en question qui risque de prendre un peu de temps, je voudrais savoir :
- s'il est possible d'accder  Apex depuis n'importe quel ordinateur connect au rseau ? Et si oui, comment ?
- s'il est possible d'accder  Apex (lecture, criture)  partir de n'importe quel ordinateur connect  internet mais dconnect du rseau ? Et si oui, comment ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## McM

Apex est fait pour, vu qu'il fournit juste du code HTML.

Dans l'interface de dev, tu cres tes pages et tu as un bouton "Run Application" qui te donne l'url pour la lancer (avec un n de session qu'il te suffit d'enlever) et tu n'as qu' donner cette url  ceux qui vont utiliser ton appli.
Pour que ce soit accessible depuis l'extrieur, faut voir avec l'admin systme pour les rgles de firewall.

Exemple d'accs  une application : 
http://nom_du_serveur:port/ords/f?p=XXX

avec XXX = le n de ton appli.
Moi c'est /ords/ car j'ai une install avec l'Apex Listener (Oracle REST Data Services)

----------


## Stong

Merci pour la rponse.

Je vais commencer par essayer de faire marcher a sur le rseau local.
J'ai essay de lancer l'application dmo fournie avec Apex en copiant l'url et en modifiant les paramtres.
J'ai tent a avec le nom et avec l'ip du serveur, et je n'ai pas oubli le port, mais je n'ai pas russi  me connecter.

J'ai lu  plusieurs endroits qu'il fallait activer l'accs rseau local dans Apex, mais je n'ai pas trouv la case  cocher dans l'interface graphique.
Au lieu de a, j'ai rentr dans l'invite de commande le dbms_xdb.setListenerLocalAccess (l_access => FALSE) mais je ne suis pas sur que a ait fonctionn correctement...

----------


## Stong

Bon, j'ai trouv la solution, en lisant cet article : http://www.dadbm.com/how-to-troubles...se-connection/
Au final, il m'a suffit d'ajouter des rgles pour ouvrir les ports correspondants (1521 et 8080, ports par dfaut) dans le pare-feu du serveur, et c'est bon, au moins pour les machines connectes au rseau local.

Je verrai pour celles qui n'y sont pas connectes, mais je pense que a devrait marcher aussi.

Merci pour l'aide  ::): 

EDIT : sujet transfr ici http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...l/#post7936661

----------

